# Using a DIR-615 as a Wireless Bridge



## Homer99

Hello.

I was wondering if I could use my D-Link DIR-615 as a wireless bridge connected to my DIR-655?

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill

Not that I know of. I don't see any capability for my DIR-615 to be configured as a wireless bridge.


----------



## Homer99

Eh thought I would give it a try. After all this router won't be in use for 4 months, so I figured I would do something with it in the meantime.

Thanks for your help though!


----------



## Billthe4th

Hi,

I realise this thread is old, but I came to do exactly what the OP was asking about today, and this was the first result on Google for "Use D-Link DIR-615 as wireless bridge" - so I thought I would update it!

The open source router firmware DD-WRT now supports the D-Link DIR-615 in most of it's revisions (I have revision D2). I was able to set my router up as a repeating bridge by flashing the latest development release (v24 preSP2 at the time of writing) from here:

http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/other-downloads

(Follow links to Downloads › others › eko › BrainSlayer-V24-preSP2 › 04-16-10-r14289 › dlink-dir615d)

Then following the instructions on the wiki here:

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge

I could not get client bridge mode working, I read somewhere that this is a hardware limitation but I don't see how it can be if it works as a repeating bridge? Anyway, it's up and running very smoothly now and has saved me buying a wireless adapter for my desktop! If anyone has any difficulties/questions/comments please share :smile:


----------



## Homer99

Wow thanks!

Except I have one question, does the primary router have to have DD-WRT as well? Or can it be any wireless router.

Cheers.


----------



## Homer99

Nevermind... I just realized my router is revision B2 :C


----------



## Billthe4th

Hi Homer99,

I'm glad you're still trying to do this! Your revision B device will probably still run dd-wrt - see these links for more details:

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices#D-Link
http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database

Also - the router you're using as an access point does not need to be running dd-wrt, I'm using a stock netgear router as my primary :smile:


----------



## Homer99

Thanks for the quick reply!

Revision B2 is not shown on the router list at all. If I try, won't there be the possibility of bricking the device? 

Cheers.


----------



## Homer99

Apparently the B2 runs an Ubicom CPU, which doesn't support DD-WRT :C


----------



## Billthe4th

Yeah, I'd just found the same information. Even though the B2 has an atheros radio, the ubicom CPU is not supported by DD-WRT 

Maybe in another 6 months!

Bill.


----------

